# ** Press Release** Bowtech Grows Market Share with Aquisition...ROSS



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this going to be dealers only line of bows?


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*New Ross by Bowtech Bows*

I just spoke with our rep and the bows are going to be handled like the Diamond line. They are not dealer only or potected area. They will be available to all dealers, box stores and catalogs.

There will be two initial models. They are a 31" and 34" Cardiac. I don't know if that is exactly how they are naming them, but that's how they were described to me. MSRP is $699.

There will also be a package version available with Octane accessories on it.

The cam will be featuring a rotating draw length module. It will initially only be available in AP Camo.

I'll post more when info when I get a chance. If anyone has any questions, feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought that G5 bought out Ross and renamed the bows Quest or Quest bowhunting. That is what I was told by a G5 rep. Maybe I misunderstood him. I apologize if I am wrong.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*differences*

There are some distinct difference between these bows and the G5 Quest bow. The grip position and the draw adjustment are the main differences. 

I am anxious to get mine and check them out. Two weeks out from delivery.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Ya Baby ROSS is back.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

rutnstrut said:


> Ya Baby ROSS is back.


Nothing new...


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

4 - blade fixed said:


> I thought that G5 bought out Ross and renamed the bows Quest or Quest bowhunting. That is what I was told by a G5 rep. Maybe I misunderstood him. I apologize if I am wrong.


Interesting that your rep didn't know what happened.

G5 didn't buy them out, they manufactured parts for Ross. When Ross stopped paying they by law had to sell off the parts they had to recoup the lost money before they did anything else, so they sold them.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Nothing new...


What makes you think that?


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

All PM's answered.  :wink:


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it 1 cam for all draw lengths?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

wis_archer said:


> Is it 1 cam for all draw lengths?


_Each features a new single rotating mod system that allows for draw length adjustability without the need for additional draw-length specific modules._

That's correct, both of them have all the draw length adjustment built into the cam via the rotating module. No need for swapping cams or even modules to fine tune draw length. Should help shops with ease of fitting and no need to stock extra parts to accomodate different customers.
Also after the fact the customer now has a bow that he can pass down or re-sell much easier to anyone within the draw length range.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Cardiac 34 and the Cardiac 31


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

Poorguy said:


> All PM's answered.  :wink:


Ditto.


----------



## WGMitch (Feb 15, 2005)

*Good looking bows*

Once again very nice looking bows, no matter who owns Ross. It looks like they have the Bowtech draw stop on the cam, that is a plus.


----------

